# Anche il Milan accusato in Cina. Non solo Suning.



## admin (20 Luglio 2017)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, l'offensiva dei media cinesi non si è fermata solo a Suning (accusata di riciclaggio) ma ha toccato anche il Milan. Nell'inchiesta di CCTV c'è anche il Milan. Tutti sorpresi in Cina per la grande campagna acquisti rossonera. Ed il South Cina Morning attacca Yonghong Li:"Uno sconosciuto uomo d’affari che si è fatto prestare 300 milioni dal fondo Elliot per chiudere un acquisto da 740".


----------



## DrHouse (20 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, l'offensiva dei media cinesi non si è fermata solo a Suning (accusata di riciclaggio) ma ha toccato anche il Milan. Nell'inchiesta di CCTV c'è anche il Milan. Tutti sorpresi in Cina per la grande campagna acquisti rossonera. Ed il South Cina Morning attacca Yonghong Li:"Uno sconosciuto uomo d’affari che si è fatto prestare 300 milioni dal fondo Elliot per chiudere un acquisto da 740".



quindi?
quale sarebbe il problema?
è come se a me, che ho un patrimonio di poche migliaia di euro, mi accusassero di aver aperto un mutuo per pagarmi la casa che costa il doppio di ciò che possiedo attualmente...
bah...


----------



## Gatto (20 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, l'offensiva dei media cinesi non si è fermata solo a Suning (accusata di riciclaggio) ma ha toccato anche il Milan. Nell'inchiesta di CCTV c'è anche il Milan. Tutti sorpresi in Cina per la grande campagna acquisti rossonera. Ed il South Cina Morning attacca Yonghong Li:"Uno sconosciuto uomo d’affari che si è fatto prestare 300 milioni dal fondo Elliot per chiudere un acquisto da 740".




E dove sarebbe il reato?


----------



## Pit96 (20 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, l'offensiva dei media cinesi non si è fermata solo a Suning (accusata di riciclaggio) ma ha toccato anche il Milan. Nell'inchiesta di CCTV c'è anche il Milan. Tutti sorpresi in Cina per la grande campagna acquisti rossonera. Ed il South Cina Morning attacca Yonghong Li:"Uno sconosciuto uomo d’affari che si è fatto prestare 300 milioni dal fondo Elliot per chiudere un acquisto da 740".



Ma non lo sanno che i cinesi non esistono? 

Ma per favore...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Luglio 2017)

Anche io ho fatto un finanziamento per comprare la moto...maledizione mi arresteranno


----------



## krull (20 Luglio 2017)

E ovviamente al Corriere degli Agn... ehm della sera non vedevano l' ora di riportare una chiacchiera da bar riportata da un riportato....qualcuno gli spieghi a questi giornalai la differenza tra una chiacchiera da bar ed un accusa di riciclaggio....pensassero ai biglietti dati dagli Agnelli ai camorristi o alla Fiat che ha finanziato la Juve per decenni mandando in cassa integrazione gli operai sulle spalle degli italiani...patetici-....nemmeno di fronte all' evidenza della presenza del governo Cinese alla presentazione del Milan si arrendono


----------



## Gatto (20 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> E ovviamente al Corriere degli Agn... ehm della sera non vedevano l' ora di riportare una chiacchiera da bar riportata da un riportato....qualcuno gli spieghi a questi giornalai la differenza tra una chiacchiera da bar ed un accusa di riciclaggio....pensassero ai biglietti dati dagli Agnelli ai camorristi o alla Fiat che ha finanziato la Juve per decenni mandando in cassa integrazione gli operai sulle spalle degli italiani...patetici
> 
> Esatto. Il governo cinese deve essere composto da veri e propri sprovveduti se sigla con un sogno nessuno un accordo di collaborazione come quello dell' altro giorno. Che informazione da ritardati...


----------



## JohnDoe (20 Luglio 2017)

admin ha scritto:


> come riportato dal corriere della sera, l'offensiva dei media cinesi non si è fermata solo a suning (accusata di riciclaggio) ma ha toccato anche il milan. Nell'inchiesta di cctv c'è anche il milan. Tutti sorpresi in cina per la grande campagna acquisti rossonera. Ed il south cina morning attacca yonghong li:"uno sconosciuto uomo d’affari che si è fatto prestare 300 milioni dal fondo elliot per chiudere un acquisto da 740".



fake news


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, l'offensiva dei media cinesi non si è fermata solo a Suning (accusata di riciclaggio) ma ha toccato anche il Milan. Nell'inchiesta di CCTV c'è anche il Milan. Tutti sorpresi in Cina per la grande campagna acquisti rossonera. Ed il South Cina Morning attacca Yonghong Li:"Uno sconosciuto uomo d’affari che si è fatto prestare 300 milioni dal fondo Elliot per chiudere un acquisto da 740".



Mi preoccuperò solo quando ci saranno inchieste vere e non voci di corridoio...

Ma vorrei soffermarmi su una cosa, si parla molto di cinesi, ma immaginate se in italia la vicenda percorelli-mafia invece della Juve avesse riguardato noi, con berlusconi accusato di aver incontrato personaggi legati alla Mafia e al tifo? dite che se ne sarebbe parlato un po' di più?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, l'offensiva dei media cinesi non si è fermata solo a Suning (accusata di riciclaggio) ma ha toccato anche il Milan. Nell'inchiesta di CCTV c'è anche il Milan. Tutti sorpresi in Cina per la grande campagna acquisti rossonera. Ed il South Cina Morning attacca Yonghong Li:"Uno sconosciuto uomo d’affari che si è fatto prestare 300 milioni dal fondo Elliot per chiudere un acquisto da 740".



Ho visto ieri sera su Sportitalia questo giornalista del Corriere spiegare queste cose. Aveva detto che sono state accusate tutte le società che hanno investito all'estero...non solo nel milan e nell'inter. Inoltre dice che queste accuse erano state mosse da uno studente di un'università cinese (o almeno cosi ho capito), che aveva analizzato il tutto e aveva mosso dei dubbi. Comunque riguardo suning parlava proprio di riciclaggio.
In ogni caso si sta parlando del nulla..


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Luglio 2017)

Spiegate al Corriere della Sera che si parla di "Inter Milan" letteralmente, dove "Milan" sta per città di Milano, non A.C. Milan la squadra.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Luglio 2017)

Son soldi di Silvio che rientrano. I cinesi non esistono.


----------



## IDRIVE (20 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> E dove sarebbe il reato?


Il reato non c'è, ma deve passare la linea che equipara questa chiacchiera da bar al caso-Suning, dove al contrario di noi, si parla di riciclaggio vero e proprio.
Ma poi se uno è stato bravo a farsi concedere un prestito considerevole, è un crimine? Oppure non viene da pensare che chi ha concesso il prestito ha ritenuto sufficienti le garanzie presentate dal richiedente?
Mammamia, come si rosica in giroooo!!!


----------



## Crox93 (20 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Spiegate al Corriere della Sera che si parla di "Inter Milan" letteralmente, dove "Milan" sta per città di Milano, non A.C. Milan la squadra.



Non mi stupirei avessero letto Inter Milan pensando ad Inter e Milan.
Infondo il giornalismo italiano è pieno zeppo di mentecatti


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei avessero letto Inter Milan pensando ad Inter e Milan.
> Infondo il giornalismo italiano è pieno zeppo di mentecatti




Le accuse di riciclaggio sono rivolte all'"Inter Milan". Yonghong Li non viene nominato, almeno negli articoli in inglese che ho trovato 
Su quelli cinesi non saprei dire.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, l'offensiva dei media cinesi non si è fermata solo a Suning (accusata di riciclaggio) ma ha toccato anche il Milan. Nell'inchiesta di CCTV c'è anche il Milan. Tutti sorpresi in Cina per la grande campagna acquisti rossonera. Ed il South Cina Morning attacca Yonghong Li:"Uno sconosciuto uomo d’affari che si è fatto prestare 300 milioni dal fondo Elliot per chiudere un acquisto da 740".



I nostri cinesi non esistono, e chi non esiste non può commettere reati o irregolarità


----------



## Crox93 (20 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Le accuse di riciclaggio sono rivolte all'"Inter Milan". Yonghong Li non viene nominato, almeno negli articoli in inglese che ho trovato
> Su quelli cinesi non saprei dire.



Ecco, appunto.
La stampa italiana è composta da buffoni in malafede


----------



## MarcoUnico (20 Luglio 2017)

Non si tratta di accuse vere e proprie quanto piuttosto di opionioni e considerazioni.

Quel che colpisce è che siano uscite sulla TV di stato...


----------



## krull (20 Luglio 2017)

MarcoUnico ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di accuse vere e proprie quanto piuttosto di opionioni e considerazioni.
> 
> Quel che colpisce è che siano uscite sulla TV di stato...



Ma di che parli? Su Suning hanno parlato chiaramente di riciclaggio di denaro e su una tv di stato, sul Milan oltretutto è un fake di un presunto giornale cinese il quale, riportato, ha solo portato a chiacchiere da bar squallide....almeno informiamoci bene sulle cose


----------



## Igniorante (20 Luglio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> quindi?
> quale sarebbe il problema?
> è come se a me, che ho un patrimonio di poche migliaia di euro, mi accusassero di aver aperto un mutuo per pagarmi la casa che costa il doppio di ciò che possiedo attualmente...
> bah...



Esatto, sei un delinquente.

Per caso sei cinese?


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (20 Luglio 2017)

MarcoUnico ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di accuse vere e proprie quanto piuttosto di opionioni e considerazioni.
> 
> Quel che colpisce è che siano uscite sulla TV di stato...



Il punto è questo. Diciamo che una parte dell'establishment e' ostile a queste iniziative, compresa quella che ci riguarda. La posizione finale che si determinerà avrà implicazioni sui famosi capitali di Huarong, ecc. Su questo un po' di preoccupazione è legittimo averla. Ma vedremo a suo tempo


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ecco, appunto.
> La stampa italiana è composta da buffoni in malafede



.


L'A.C. Milan in ciò non c'entra nulla. Yonghong Li viene nominato, ma per un motivo. 
L'Ipotesi di riciclaggio è data dal fatto che alcune aziende, fra le quali Suning, sono in perdita e tentano di riciclare all'estero soldi. 
Questo ha creato una politica economica aggressiva nei confronti degli investimenti esteri da parte dello Stato cinese.
E aggiungono, infatti il Yonghong Li ha fatto un prestito da Elliot etc. etc. per aggirare questa normativa (quella dei fondi bloccati in Cina). Ovvero nominato come esempio e conseguenza di questa particolare politica, non come esempio di possibile riciclaggio.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Esatto, sei un delinquente.
> 
> Per caso sei cinese?



A metà... 
Da parte di mamma


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, l'offensiva dei media cinesi non si è fermata solo a Suning (accusata di riciclaggio) ma ha toccato anche il Milan. Nell'inchiesta di CCTV c'è anche il Milan. Tutti sorpresi in Cina per la grande campagna acquisti rossonera. Ed il South Cina Morning attacca Yonghong Li:"Uno sconosciuto uomo d’affari che si è fatto prestare 300 milioni dal fondo Elliot per chiudere un acquisto da 740".



Notizia falsa fatta circolare da Ravezzani e soci già smentita.
In verità si è anche montata esageratamente la questione legata all'Inter


----------



## danjr (20 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, l'offensiva dei media cinesi non si è fermata solo a Suning (accusata di riciclaggio) ma ha toccato anche il Milan. Nell'inchiesta di CCTV c'è anche il Milan. Tutti sorpresi in Cina per la grande campagna acquisti rossonera. Ed il South Cina Morning attacca Yonghong Li:"Uno sconosciuto uomo d’affari che si è fatto prestare 300 milioni dal fondo Elliot per chiudere un acquisto da 740".


Non preoccupatevi, siam più americani che cinesi. Poi mi fanno ridere gli opinionisti che commentano le notizie cinesi con l'impostazione mentale occidentale. Parlano di riciclaggio e pensano a soldi "sporchi", quando in Cina può essere reato solo investire all'estero senza approvazione statale (cosa che per gli americani sarebbe anticostituzionale). 
Occhio alle accuse, la stessa Suning, vista con occhi occidentali, non fa nulla di strano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei avessero letto Inter Milan pensando ad Inter e Milan.
> Infondo il giornalismo italiano è pieno zeppo di mentecatti



No dai, questa sarebbe clamorosa proprio. Questi non hanno limiti


----------



## Gatto (20 Luglio 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Il reato non c'è, ma deve passare la linea che equipara questa chiacchiera da bar al caso-Suning, dove al contrario di noi, si parla di riciclaggio vero e proprio.
> Ma poi se uno è stato bravo a farsi concedere un prestito considerevole, è un crimine? Oppure non viene da pensare che chi ha concesso il prestito ha ritenuto sufficienti le garanzie presentate dal richiedente?
> Mammamia, come si rosica in giroooo!!!



Lo so IDRIVE e avendo seguito il closing passo per passo, come tutti, ho dovuto trangugiare il peggio del peggio del giornalismo italiano. Campagne di diffamazione, illazioni e insinuazioni per cui ormai ho gli anticorpi. 
Ognuno di noi credo si sia fatto un' idea di come stanno le cose. La mia è che nessuno, tanto meno un fondo come Eliott presta denaro al primo che passa se dietro non ci sono garanzie forti. E per forti intendo di grande spessore. Ah, ricordiamo anche che nel nostro consiglio di amministrazione siede LU BO Direttore Generale di Haixa, non esattamente uno che ha bisogno di una poltrona su cui far riposare le terga


----------



## Coccosheva81 (22 Agosto 2017)

Uppo questo vecchio topic, perché col senno di poi credo che questo sia stato il giorno in cui dalla Cina hanno chiuso i rubinetti.
Questo ha riguardato sia il Milan che l'Inter, in questa situazione viaggiano in parallelo.
- prima di questo giorno, il mercato sembrava a budget illimitato e non ci fossero problemi. Fassone fa il famoso annuncio sui top player
- Suning, dopo la fine del blocco per il Fpf il 1 luglio, annuncia che si scateneranno sul mercato.

Esce la dichiarazione, proprio durante le tournée in Cina, entrambe le squadre incontrano i loro presidenti:

- il mercato del Milan si ferma, arriva il solo Kalinic, non entra nessuno se non parte nessuno. 
- si comincia a parlare di mancanza di garanzie, fideiussioni diciamo "particolari" per Biglia e Bonucci acquistati proprio in quei giorni.
Non mi piace la cultura del sospetto, ma forse dove c'è fumo c'è anche il fuoco e la situazione era sicuramente strana.
Per lo stesso Kalinic si è più volte parlato di garanzie, niente di tutto ciò è successo per gli acquisti di giugno chiusi senza problemi.
- lo sponsor annunciato non arriva

- l'Inter è in una situazione analoga, Sabatini passa da parlare di top player al mercato funzionale.
- hanno problemi di liquidità, inconcepibili per una società come Suning che è indubbiamente ricca, tanto da far saltare operazioni praticamente chiuse come Schick e i ragazzini del Genoa

Non so come si svilupperà la situazione, probabilmente tutto sarà più chiaro dopo il congresso cinese di ottobre, penso che non avremo problemi ne noi ne l'Inter ma di sicuro per questo mercato ormai i giochi sono chiusi, fortuna che abbiamo fatto il grosso in anticipo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2017)

Stai facendo una gran gran confusione tra soldi " bloccati " e bilanci già approvati e previsioni di spesa. 

Cosa c'entrano i blocchi in Cina con il calciomercato?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Uppo questo vecchio topic, perché col senno di poi credo che questo sia stato il giorno in cui dalla Cina hanno chiuso i rubinetti.
> Questo ha riguardato sia il Milan che l'Inter, in questa situazione viaggiano in parallelo.
> - prima di questo giorno, il mercato sembrava a budget illimitato e non ci fossero problemi. Fassone fa il famoso annuncio sui top player
> - Suning, dopo la fine del blocco per il Fpf il 1 luglio, annuncia che si scateneranno sul mercato.
> ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stai facendo una gran gran confusione tra soldi " bloccati " e bilanci già approvati e previsioni di spesa.
> 
> Cosa c'entrano i blocchi in Cina con il calciomercato?



E' chiaramente successo qualcosa.

Comunque non uppiamo topic vecchi. Al massimo ne apro uno nuovo prossimamente.


----------

